# Medical care. Brain drain?



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Think I put this in the wrong place as I cant find it now! So, reposting - 

Before we decide whether to settle permanently, full time (ie all year round) in Greece (currently looking at Peloponnese), what is medical care like these days? Both private and public? I know some doctors that could manage to leave have done so due to the financial situation. 

I'm not in the best of health at 60 and want to be sure I can get both good emergency treatment and specialist care for several issues. My partner has a lung condition, though otherwise he is generally healthier and more robust than me. Once here we will not be able to afford to keep going back to the UK.

We dont want to live in a city or even a town so need to know that we can rely on emergency care if we are living reasonably near small villages and an hour from a big town.


----------

